# Cpt Mri Scapula



## Kimberley (Aug 29, 2008)

wHAT IS THE CORRECT CPT FOR MRI SCAPULA?  73218 OR 73221?

Thanks

Kimberley Tober, CPC
Franklin, TN


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 29, 2008)

*Not 73218*

*NOT* my area of expertise, but I'll share my thoughts ...

I wouldn't consider the scapula part of the upper extremity, unless I was focusing on the shoulder joint. So I definitely would *not* use 73218.

If the focus is on the joint, then I think you could use 73221.

If not on the joint, I think you may be stuck with an unlisted code 76498.

Let us know what you decide, and how it turns out.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------

